# GoKart electric trolley...........



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2009)

After many years of carrying, even to the extent of refusing to use a buggie when playing abroad, my knees finally proclaimed "enough is enough" about 3 months ago, and I walked (read limped) off the 18th green that afternoon determined to bite the bullet and buy an electric trolley.
Over the last couple of years I have seen many good rounds collapse on the last few holes due to my knees giving me so much trouble. I played football twice a week for 25 years which has taken it's toll on them. Once my knees started to ache, so my concentration started to go, then my swing and I would end the round with a couple of blob holes to ruin my card.
I had been reading reviews of the new "GoKart" trolley and liked what I saw. The price was right, and owners reports on the back up service they had received saw me pressing the "buy now" button on the GoKart website. The price (Â£199.00 delivered) was quite a way below the price of more well known makes, and until the end of December it also included a superb carry case, (which usually sold at Â£22.00) to keep the boot of the car clean.
The Gokart arrived two days later, and I unpacked it straight away. I couldn't believe how small it was when folded, or how quickly I got it fixed together and up and running. Literally 20 seconds and it was ready for action!
In use, it has proved to be worth it's weight in gold, and is turning out to be the best investment I have ever spent on the game. It is very light, and is able to take my cart bag with ease. No longer do I have to watch what I am putting in my bag for fear of it being too heavy. I can now carry all of my waterproofs, spare jumper, umbrella, everything I tried to avoid taking out when I was carrying to save my aching knees. It's very quiet in operation, tracks as straight as an arrow, and is very simple to operate with just two switches...an on/off button and a roller switch that controls the speed. If you put it on it's fastest speed you would have to run to keep up with it. I purchased the standard 18 hole battery (which GoKart themselves recommend) and I have used the cart for two 18 hole rounds without charging up in between as I forgot to. It didn't strain under the load at all.
If you are thinking of purchasing an electric trolley I can highly recommend the GoKart. At the price I don't think there is anything to beat it. And I am now confident of being able to play 36 holes again without my score suffering because of my aches and pains!
All the details can be found here.....

http://www.gokart.co.uk/ 

Rob


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 13, 2009)

As most of you will know I also have one, and have raved about the GoKart for some time.

I phoned earlier this week to update my wheels to the grippy ones, and the modified front wheel assembly. Total cost to me, Â£8 for p & p. Free issue mods for a product that I bought a few months ago. Can you imagine anyone else doing this? How refreshing when compared to the Caddyaid scenario.

I don't know who's buying the GoKarts as I haven't seen another one at the club. But I hope that they have a sustainable business, as the product and service is refreshing and superb.

Okay, so the looks take a little getting used to, but given how small it folds and how light it is, it's a winner and I'm in!


----------



## RGuk (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done lads....this is the sort of endorsement that we're looking for.

I know where I will be looking if the need arises.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 13, 2009)

As you know I have had a Go-Kart pretty much since they were released. Agree that they are easy to use, reliable and fold up smaller than my push trolley. The customer service is second to none in any industry let alone golf. 

I a bit of a gear nut and have walked past my pro shop with all sorts of kit but the Go-Kart was the only bit that brought all of the pros out for a look and a play and all went back in to look on the web site.

Great bit of kit.


----------



## andiritchie (Jan 13, 2009)

Great review,they do look the part and with peoples views on here they seem like the best trolley on the market.

You got to love the small guy!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Just a couple of other things to point out....

If you order a GoKart, you can use it as many times as you like within the first month. If FOR ANY REASON you don't want it, you can send it back for a full refund NO QUESTIONS ASKED.

And with regard to faults...if your GoKart suffers a problem (whether it is in warranty or not) a call to them will have your old kart picked up and they will leave you another one in it's place so you can carry on playing until your original one is returned. How great is that!!

And from January this year, GoKart trolleys come with a 2 year warranty instead of the usual 1.

I don't work for GoKart by the way, I'm just a satisfied customer who appreciates old fashioned customer service. We are all quick to moan when we feel we get ripped off by somebody, but I think good service deserves a mention too.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 14, 2009)

I posted this in a previous thread regarding the GoKart




			I'm looking to get one too, was fighting off against the Clicgear push cart which my brother recently bought but I've decided on the Gokart. Had a couple of questions for them, so I phoned them yesterday and the gentleman I spoke to was very friendly. My questions

1. Do they have an umbrella holder? - answer, very soon. They are just finalising the design on their most requested accessory and it will be available shortly.

2. Will they be doing a yellow version? - Apparently the most requested colour that they don't do, not currently planned, but if they do, they will swap the yellow components with whatever colour I buy now, free of charge.

There was no pushy sales spiel, just friendly advice and a genuine sense that they were happy to answer anything. I jokingly asked where the guy in their vid's got his tartan trousers, - he didn't know but offered to try and find out.

I will be ordering one in the next month or so.
		
Click to expand...

I just received a PM here out of the blue from Sandy at GoKart, telling me that they still have the trousers, and that I can have them as long as I wear them when using my GoKart........How cool is that!

I haven't ordered it yet, but I am ordering it when this month's pay day hits the bank.


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jan 14, 2009)

Out of interest how do gokarts react on hilly courses with steep inclines? Does anybody play on a course like this as for me this is where my powakaddy comes into its own.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Out of interest how do gokarts react on hilly courses with steep inclines? Does anybody play on a course like this as for me this is where my powakaddy comes into its own.
		
Click to expand...

I've played a couple of quite hilly courses with mine and apart from the wheelspin due to the very muddy conditions we are experiencing at the moment, I'm very impressed with the amount of power and torque the thing is chugging out.
I have just ordered the new upgraded "knobbly" wheels (which should avoid the wheelspin) at a total cost of Â£8.00. The wheels are a free upgrade, I'm just paying for postage and packing!
My trolley only has an 18 hole battery fitted to it, but have played two 18 hole rounds on one charge (forgot to charge it in between) and the old girl didn't even bat an eyelid.
Rob


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2009)

Same here, few big hills on my course and no problem with grip or battery life.


----------



## rookie (Jan 14, 2009)

Excellent Review, thanks.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the others have covered it sufficiently. But ditto.


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,
Think i'm going to get one myself emailed about one that some saw on ebay for 140 and they give a 1 year guarentee on a second hand trolly that is confidence in your product.

Hi Michael,

Thanks for your message.

 Yes, we know all about the trolleys on eBay, they're a good buy.  They're ex-hire trolleys (we work closely with the company that supplies them to the golf courses) Sometimes the arrangement stops, say if the pro moves or something, the trolleys go back to the hire company and are sold.  Before going to the new owner, the trolleys come to us for a complete update, so they're right up to current specification. And I can confirm they all have the year's warranty, which is managed by us.

 We also have reconditioned trolleys available to sell ourselves - we charge Â£150 plus postage & packing (18 hole battery and charger) - and depending on availability there is a choice of colours. Because they've been used, there will be marks on the frame and general signs of use, but again they're completely up to spec and mechanically 100%.  We usually have a choice of colours other than the grey/green combo.

 You can't order the recons on our website as they're not always available. But you can always call us on 01227 712288 to place an order.

 If you have any other questions, just let me know.

 With kind regards,

 Sandy


----------



## Parmo (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Mike top man.

I was talking to HID this morning about the weight of my bag for tomorrow as I cleaned and sorted it last night, and the fact though a short course by the 14th I am knacked and HID seemed to take interest and was nodding and agreeing, then first words where "we cant afford one"


----------



## Mawgan (Jan 17, 2009)

Excellent review, Smiffy - thanks very much.  Go Kart is not nearly as well known as PowerCaddy, MotoKaddy or whoever, but having read this and other reviews and comments and having checked out their website, this will certainly be my preferred mode of transport!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2009)

Now have a set of the new grip wheels. Will fit them before my round next week and post on how them perform. Certainly never tried a trolley with treads on the wheels.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2009)

Now have a set of the new grip wheels. Will fit them before my round next week and post on how them perform. Certainly never tried a trolley with treads on the wheels.
		
Click to expand...

My "knobblies" turned up on Friday. Supposed to be playing this morning and it's been tipping down all night. Could be a good test for them as the course I am playing is quite hilly.


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 18, 2009)

Im buying one of these from that ebay dude as my trolley ballsed-up again on thursday.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2009)

Im buying one of these from that ebay dude as my trolley ballsed-up again on thursday.
		
Click to expand...

You won't be disappointed Jon.
And if it doesn't have the "knobbly" wheels already fitted to it, contact Sandy at GoKart, pay Â£8.00 towards postage and she will send you out a new pair of wheels together with the new improved front fender to avoid mud clogging...although I have not experienced this problem yet.


----------



## RGuk (Jan 18, 2009)

I know this sounds daft...but...do any of these elec' trolleys have the capability to "follow" the player around?

I'm keen to get one in the Spring and wondered if such a thing existed.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the Stewart one at about Â£1200 do. Not their basis model but I do recall seeing something about it.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2009)

But who wants to pay 1200+ quid for a dog?

Set it off and follow it - that way you can keep your eye on it.


----------



## vig (Jan 18, 2009)

I've seen a demo of the Stewart.  I think it is cool.

Would i pay that for a trolley? No! I wouldn't pay Â£400 never mind Â£1200.

Would i have one.  If i was given one or won one, you bet I would.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 18, 2009)

Same here, love the look of Stewart Trollies but Â£1200.00 for one is a joke. Would be interested to see what justifies the price being 3 times more than the most expensive alternatives.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 18, 2009)

rg

do you just mean remote control? If so there are some from under Â£300, don't know anything about them

http://www.kaddykid.co.uk/acatalog/remote-golf-trolley.html

http://www.protrolley.com/


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 18, 2009)

Lets put it this way. I would pay Â£1200 for a golf trolley, if.......

It's all relative. I used to sail with a bloke who's 'cheap' sailing watch was 3 grand. However, as a percentage of his income, he'd spent less on his watch than I had on my Casio. Go figure!!

Ordered my 'wet' wheels and moded front wheel assembly last week. Like others, I will let you know what I think when I get to test them. However I now have another choice to make before heading out onto the golf course; slicks or wets!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2009)

However I now have another choice to make before heading out onto the golf course; slicks or wets!!
		
Click to expand...

So how long does a pit stop take and do you have a team waiting to get you back on the course?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I'm just about to test out GoKarts after sales service after a stupid incident yesterday which resulted in my trolley suffering a breakage.
We were playing a fourball betterball and I was out of the hole as my mate was on the green for two and I'd hacked my way up to the green in four. As I was walking towards the green I asked one of my mates to pick my ball up to speed things along, which he did...and proceeded to throw it back to me. The ball landed beside me and went back down the fairway, I went back to pick it up but left my GoKart running (slowly) with the intention of catching it up near the green. Problem was, my playing partner thought it was heading for a bunker so stuck his foot out to stop it, the front wheel went over his foot and the trolley (with the weight of the bag) tipped backwards and landed on the handle. There was a loud "crack" and the crossmember that the handle latches on to has now broken, meaning the handle itself no longer locks into place. I can still use the trolley, but the handle is hanging free. It wasn't the trolleys fault (obviously) just a stupid mistake. But I would guess that this isn't the first time that this has happened to one of these, and it does highlight the vunerability of the handle assembly.
I have sent an email to Sandy asking if there is anything they can do to help....will let you know what happens as I should hear back today. I could try glueing the part back into place as I still have the section that broke off...but as it is a stress bearing part of the frame I don't think this would hold out for very long.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2009)

I cannot believe this!!
I sent an email to Sandy at GoKart yesterday afternoon, expecting a response sometime today.
I've just checked my email "inbox" and have received this reply from her at 7.25 this morning..........

"GoKart Ambulance on the way.....

Hi Rob,

Don't be cheesed off - we can sort it!
I'll send a loaner and get yours brought back here for a bit of plastic surgery.  What day suits you?
That does seem a bit extreme for a tumble and its unusual for damage like that. We'll take a look. But please don't worry, its all under warranty and can be sorted very quickly.

Name a day and I'll organise it.  The couriers will deliver and collect at the same time, and you can use the box that they bring the loaner in to send your trolley back, they'll wait whilst you switch them over. Just the trolley, no battery or anything else.

With kind regards,

Sandy"

Now that is incredible service


----------



## Parmo (Jan 19, 2009)

I am sold.  After getting the Grom and slugging its extra 4kg + the extra kit that fits in HID has given me the green light (to save for one, next pay day ;-) ).  

Do you know if they still do the black battery?


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 19, 2009)

I think that you just ask for it in the delivery notes section when you place your order online. Alternatively just phone and place your order.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 19, 2009)

If you cannot get a black cover, I have a spare one I can send on. Go-Kart replaced my battery with a new one and it came with a black cover but I prefer the blue one I had so swapped over.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 20, 2009)

Ta GB, I also noticed the price of the GoKart has gone up from Â£199 to Â£214 with p+p and the 36 holer Â£239, but still a great price for a trolley.

Has anyone bought the 36 holer battery? Just wondering as my course can be quite hilly and thought maybe the 36 might be worth a bash just incase on the odd day I play 36 in summer.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2009)

Ta GB, I also noticed the price of the GoKart has gone up from Â£199 to Â£214 with p+p and the 36 holer Â£239, but still a great price for a trolley.

Has anyone bought the 36 holer battery? Just wondering as my course can be quite hilly and thought maybe the 36 might be worth a bash just incase on the odd day I play 36 in summer.
		
Click to expand...

I've got the 18 hole battery fitted to mine (which GoKart recommend) and have managed to eke 36 holes out of it without too much trouble, but having said that the course that I was playing wasn't too hilly and I was allowing the kart to freewheel a lot downhill and on level ground (because of it's lightness it isn't hard work).
If you are likely to be playing 36 holes regularly I would be inclined to spend the extra and either get the 36 hole battery or (again as GoKart suggest) 2 x 18 hole batteries to help keep the weight down a little. Maybe put off buying the second 18 holer until you know for sure the kart won't cope with 36?
But as I say, the GoKart seems to gobble up everything you throw at it.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Smiffy again, I shall be buying one from them soon (HID Permitting), I also see the umbrella holder is due out (at long last) later this month or early feb!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2009)

Well my GoKart arrived back from the factory today after being fixed...it looks like they have fitted a whole new frame to it! Brilliant job.
They collected it from my works last Thursday leaving me a replacement kart to use whilst mine was away (which I didn't need to...the weather at the week-end saw to that) and delivered it back to work this morning. First class service and they've got a customer for life.
Just want to repeat the warning about this weak point though...do not let your trolley topple backwards when the bag in on board. The only way for the handle to go is "up" and this will result in the crossmember cracking where the handle clicks into place. As I say, this accident was my fault totally, but it does highlight a potential problem area with the kart.
Rob


----------



## Leftie (Jan 28, 2009)

Have to say that I had a similar problem with my Motocaddie a while back.  Was parked on an uphill slope, turned the power on and the trolley flipped A over T and cracked the main joint.

Not a problem. Motocaddie authorised repairs and job done FOC in a few days at the local repair club pro.  I did however have a problem with the replaced joint and it was then replaced with the latest revised joint ( it was obviously a weak point and had been re-modelled).


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Jan 31, 2009)

Have just bought one off the guy on ebay, cant wait


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 31, 2009)

Have just bought one off the guy on ebay, cant wait
		
Click to expand...

Used mine for the first time today, seriously impressed with this trolley.

It may not look as expensive as the motocaddy/powacaddy type of trolley but is lighter, functional and I reckon it is top of the tree.


----------



## tincup (Jan 31, 2009)

Will be ordering one of these in the next week or so and have just noticed that they have now released the umbrella holder, they get even better


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 1, 2009)

Tried the new front wheel assembly this weekend. Must say that it's a vast improvement over the original model. Can't ever see this one clogging.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2009)

Tried the new front wheel assembly this weekend. Must say that it's a vast improvement over the original model. Can't ever see this one clogging.
		
Click to expand...

I think GoKart must have either sent me a new trolley back or a reconditioned one. Prior to sending my broken one off to them I had fitted the new knobbly wheels to it, but hadn't got around to fitting the new front wheel assembly. Played yesterday for the first time since receiving the kart back and I noticed that this one had the new front assembly already fitted.


----------



## mansell (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry to bring an old review up again. well I have had my GoKart for a couple of months now. I played 18 holes on Monday,and when I got to the course this morning I realised I had not charged my battery(18 hole battery) guests what I played another 18 holes and I bet I could go on tomorrow morning and play another nine ( I might even try it)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2009)

Smiffy mentioned the same thing in his review in this months mag where he had forgotten to charge it and was panicking but it handled the extra 18 no problem


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 13, 2009)

I might be interested in a GoKart if they go on & on like that. I really like the stylishness of my S1 though. Its going to take a lot more than a description to pry me away from my Motocaddy, but a closser look at a GoKart may sway me further.

Pity you can't buy them in the shops. Think I'll have a look at their web site though.


----------



## mansell (Mar 13, 2009)

but a closser look at a GoKart may sway me further.
		
Click to expand...

when we arrange that game, you will be able to see it in the flesh, the GoKart that is.


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 14, 2009)

but a closser look at a GoKart may sway me further.
		
Click to expand...

when we arrange that game, you will be able to see it in the flesh, the GoKart that is.
		
Click to expand...

Lookiing forward to the game & looking forward to getting a closer look at a GoKart


----------

